# Renaultsport Clio 172, Twingo RS, Clio 182 Cup



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bit of a Renaultsport fan here.

Been reading some great write ups recently on here of fellow RS lovers (dann2707, jmax, JAM1991, magpiev6, gleammachine to mention a few)

Got me thinking of some pics and whatnot of my previous RS's that I may not have shared on here.
Not that they're mega exciting, just a place to chronicle and share.

2006
Clio 172 - first proper hot hatch I had



Got me into the detailing thing in a big way, and the mrs bought me a Porter Cable to get the paintwork properly glossy and swirl free :buffer:



Started off using the Menzerna range of polishes, which I still go back to time and time again.

Stuck an ITG panel filter on it, Powerflow exhaust (below) and a remap from RS Tuning at Leeds.



Looked after this for 3 years or so, and chopped it in for a Type R (car had god status, but we'll leave that for a Honda thread )
After 4 years of weekend only driving in the Civic, I part exd that for…

2012
Twingo RS 133 Gordini



Looked the business 
Loved it, amazing engine note, exhaust note, leather, handsfree.
Just ground me down with little annoying things like rattles, leaks, belts worn, suspension needing to be replaced…
Got rid after 10 months.





3 coats of Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger one day 






Tidy engine


And chronologically before that, but its at the end because I still have it…

2010
Clio 182 Cup

Still have this, and :argie: love it






This is a daily driver and has been kept totally standard.
Even has the original Cup floor mats in.
No fancy filter, still has the oem exhaust (just)
Has been machine polished, will get a tickle bank holiday weekend if all goes to plan.

Those wheels 


Hydro2 and BSD just recently





Bay not too shabby after a little tidy up



Hope you Renaultsport fans out there like the pics.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice, enjoyed my reno's even though not sports I did want a 172/182 but prob never get one now as bet there hard to find in good nick


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Shame your dini was a Friday car James. Hopefully get back up your way and we can get some pics soon


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice job!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Lovely pal. I'm hopefully doing the write up on the detail of my 133 Silverstone this weekend.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oooooh very nice! Monaco was gorgeous!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gotta love a RS, although I was surprised to not see a Megane in there at some point.

Have you never been tempted? Always regretted selling our RS250 last spring. 
Now running, like James (Maggi 200) a 14 plate RS Clio.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

That's a fine write-up lad. Nice pics too...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Maggi200 said:


> Shame your dini was a Friday car James. Hopefully get back up your way and we can get some pics soon


Yep, next time you're up here give me a shout James.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Gotta love a RS, although I was surprised to not see a Megane in there at some point.
> 
> Have you never been tempted? Always regretted selling our RS250 last spring.
> Now running, like James (Maggi 200) a 14 plate RS Clio.


I was seriously tempted by a 225 Meg, and I test drove an ultra red one when I was selling the 172, but against a Civic Type R there was no choice in fairness. The Honda screamed its head off at high revs and the Meg was too quiet for me.

That said I would love a 250/265
The mrs has pointed one out for her!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly wee renault motors


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice clean batch of motors mate!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking ride mate ! Lots of love in there .


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm sure I've seen these around where I live 

Great photos of incredibly well kept cars matey.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

As said on PM, gorgeous cars mate. Properly love them and they look to be in such perfect condition throughout your ownership of them.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Vey nice selection of rs's you have had


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I was so close to buying a RB 182 cup, such a nice car. All great cars.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

James_R said:


> I was seriously tempted by a 225 Meg, and I test drove an ultra red one when I was selling the 172, but against a Civic Type R there was no choice in fairness. The Honda screamed its head off at high revs and the Meg was too quiet for me.
> 
> That said I would love a 250/265
> The mrs has pointed one out for her!


We've had both the 225 and the 250 and I must say, the 250 was a far far better car than the 225 if only for the fact that it was nice to drive sensibly but a total beast if you opened it up. The 225 we had was always wanting to pull your arms off, even just ambling around town, the wife didn't take to it for that reason.

You should take out a nice 250 or better still, a 265, great cars all in all.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

loving it! have my 172 for 7 years now! never selling it


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Had a Clio 172 back in 2003, black one, drove it and loved it every day swapped it at 85 thousand miles for a Leon Cupra, regretted it badly the Clio is epic fun, great pics mate!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments :thumb:

I try my best to keep my cars in as new condition for as long as possible.
I've got >£100 worth of Gtechniq bits that arrived last week that will be used to protect the RB 182 this weekend with a bit of luck.

Seems to be a lot of Renaultsport lovers on here. :wave:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

James_R said:


> Thanks for all your comments :thumb:
> 
> I try my best to keep my cars in as new condition for as long as possible.
> 
> ...


There is soooooo much love in this thread for RenaultSport, love it! I can only echo what's been said about your cars James. Your RB 182 is a beaut pal.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

we are both local and have a lot in common  have you read my thread 

should have gone for inferno lol


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had it 4 years PTAV 

I've seen your thread, and if I remember correctly you are on Cliosport with a particularly well detailed under chassis and exhaust :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

James_R said:


> I was seriously tempted by a 225 Meg, and I test drove an ultra red one when I was selling the 172, but against a Civic Type R there was no choice in fairness. The Honda screamed its head off at high revs and the Meg was too quiet for me.
> 
> That said I would love a 250/265
> The mrs has pointed one out for her!


Get an R26 meg then remove the back box ... :thumb:


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

All three cars look brilliant.

I can't believe your still on the standard exhaust! I had to replace mine last year.

Engine bay looks very clean however I'd love to see it with fresh silver inlet manifold, rocker cover, fuel rail guard and a new coolant bottle with some fresh type D in it. It looks nice as it is but would look so good with a freshen up and it would still look oem 

I'm glad there's a lot of love for Renaultsport on here. They are brilliant cars. I love mine


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers jack, 
You are right, the inlet manifold and fuel rail cover need a coat of silver spray paint, which I am hoping to get round to soon.
I've got new coolant in (Type D from Renault) but its just the bottle that lets the side down a bit.
£12 for a new one, I just can't be arsed draining the system at the moment.

I have my Honda to fettle tomorrow.
Washed both cars today, and the Honda is currently in the garage freshly iron x'd and clayed waiting to see what time I have tomorrow.
Light machine or hand polish and Gtechniq C1.5 I think. (its white and well maintained)


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Plans sound good James.

Make sure you update this thread with any changes you make.

I look forward to your future updates and it's really nice to see a 182 in such great condition.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

James_R said:


> I've had it 4 years PTAV
> 
> I've seen your thread, and if I remember correctly you are on Cliosport with a particularly well detailed under chassis and exhaust :thumb:


thats me lol :wave:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

After a little time spent on the RB over the weekend, took some pics with the Nikon

Usual weekly clean, with a bit of a play with the new Gtechniq products I bought recently from i4detailing and Gtechniq

I'm still a bit mesmerised by the beading of Sonax BSD, but the paintwork doesn't feel slick and glass like to the touch.

[email protected] to the rescue with C2v3. :thumb:
Really easy to apply, nice to buff, and does feels very very smooth to the touch.
We will see how beading compares to the BSD when the rain comes tomorrow.

T1 Tyre and Trim from Mat @ i4detailing
I hate tyre trims.
Damned stuff.
But this is not too messy, goes on pretty well, and BEST OF ALL, doesn't leave your tyres all sticky ready to sling gunk all over your freshly detailed sills the following day :thumb:

Did the black plastic bits with this too - goes on nice - I like it.

Pics do the talking, not many, just to show the car still looks good. 







Oooh what a lovely hot day and blue sky 
Note I did all the cleaning and application of coatings in the shade


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry the pics are poor - can't seem to get them to import any better in Photobucket.
I will have another try later...


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice pics, car looks great. 

If your not happy with photobucket try Flickr. Flickr is just as easy to use but the quality is much better.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

jack-c said:


> Nice pics, car looks great.
> 
> If your not happy with photobucket try Flickr. Flickr is just as easy to use but the quality is much better.


Bizarrely I uploaded to PB last night and in the thread they looked really pixellated and the colour graduation was poor.

Seem ok now I've just logged back in though.
Might give Flickr a try jack.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

need some cobra daytonas best thing I ever bought could never live with those seats lol.

and new exhaust lol.... does look nice and clean


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

PTAV said:


> need some cobra daytonas best thing I ever bought could never live with those seats lol.
> 
> and new exhaust lol.... does look nice and clean


Its the mrs's car.
I dont reckon she would appreciate Cobra Daytonas and a Orbisoud exhaust. :devil:

…me on the other hand...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just adore that colour James, a little minter that car.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Not loads happened recently with the 182.

Although:
Osram Cool Blue Intense dipped headlight bulbs


And fitted - they look good in the dark.


My two back box hangers and red centre hanger came from Vospers Renault (Portsmouth) ordered off eBay


And the guy down the road at the Renault specialist fitted them and got them bang on level (couple of packs under the left hand mount was a great call)


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Front spring broke a few weeks back.

£110 each from Renault
Bought some Cooksports instead - got all 4 for £130







And how it stood before


And after fitting


Thats a -20mm drop on the ride height
The front has settled since this pic too.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice collection there James, They do sit very nicely on the Cooksports, Shame they are taking so long to bring out a set for the MK3 Megane as it would of saved me a considerable amount LOL


Quite fancy a 133 as a cheap runaround tbh


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Weather only gave me one day to wash the car over Christmas, so I decided to give myself a few bits to do and get some new products

Bilt Hamber AutoFoam - after reading jamesdeath's review :thumb:
Bilt Hamber Surfex HD for degreasing arches etc
Bilt Hamber Hydrate 80 for treating some tiny bits of surface rust on the underside, and the brake hoses
Bilt Hamber Dynax UC as a clear topcoat
Wire Brush to clean up wheels hubs prior to:
Silver Smooth Hammerite to hubs and calipers
Chemical Guys Bare Bones for arches

And a full decon/machine polish and coating (as time allows lol)


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

-Jamie- said:


> Nice collection there James, They do sit very nicely on the Cooksports, Shame they are taking so long to bring out a set for the MK3 Megane as it would of saved me a considerable amount LOL
> 
> Quite fancy a 133 as a cheap runaround tbh


I know for all the grumbling I did when I had the 133, it was bl00dy brilliant to hoon around in. :driver:
Especially with the bung removed from the air filter box. !!! Fantastic FREE mod.

And it looked great (acquired taste I know with the stripes, but Malta Blue is a nice colour)


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

I can imagine, I had Fords answer to it, the MK7 ZS which was track spec with 150bhp and i always wished i had got the Twingo instead


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh and I've just bought:

Halfords Professional 1/2" Ratchet
Halfords Professional 1/2" extension bar (5")
Halfords Professional 40-200Nm Torque Wrench
Halfords Professional 19mm deep socket
Halfords 2T Axle Stands

Picking up a Low Profile trolley jack at the weekend too so I can get the wheels off and fully detail and seal them


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

Brilliant thread pal. Love my 265 to bits and never selling it. It's just too much fun!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Love that Olly, looks a beast. Keeper. :thumb:

We've had the 182 Cup 4 and a bit years now.
I topped up the washer level and coolant level yesterday morning.

Will get a wash next weekend.
I can see us having it for another year - love it that much.
Spent a few quid on it last year with the belts etc, so hoping this years service is <£200

Tyres are good
Brakes are good
Belts are good
Little suspicion on the n/s drive shaft CV joint/boot
Track rod ends could be ready too, but I'll let the garage tell me what it needs.


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

I miss my Clio Trophy


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

James_R said:


> I know for all the grumbling I did when I had the 133, it was bl00dy brilliant to hoon around in. :driver:
> Especially with the bung removed from the air filter box. !!! Fantastic FREE mod.
> 
> And it looked great (acquired taste I know with the stripes, but Malta Blue is a nice colour)


Damn I miss my 133 too!!  @James_R I've just had a guy message me on 133.net about mine, he's looking at buying it from Evans Halshaw. They're selling it cheap too, £6991!


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Since reading your thread all ive been doing is looking at Clio's and Twingo's.....

Some great cars you've had!

Quick question, tempted to get myself a 133, is there anything I should look out for with them? Thanks!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

BTS said:


> Since reading your thread all ive been doing is looking at Clio's and Twingo's.....
> 
> Some great cars you've had!
> 
> Quick question, tempted to get myself a 133, is there anything I should look out for with them? Thanks!


I might be able to help with this. For the most part they're really reliable but as with all cars they have their niggles. Ball joints are a common issue - they weren't covered up enough from factory so the boots split prematurely causing the ball joint itself to fail. The only other things to look out for, as with any RS engine is service history and belts if you're looking at an early 133, the belts and dephaser should have been done by now. Other than that, an absolute hoonigan to drive so watch for tracking issues, suspension knocks the usual.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome collection of cars! I've had two RS200's, you can't beat a Renaultsport. :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

AS_BO said:


> Damn I miss my 133 too!!  @James_R I've just had a guy message me on 133.net about mine, he's looking at buying it from Evans Halshaw. They're selling it cheap too, £6991!


Bargain!
The Twingo used to make me smile every time I got in it.
Leather and handsfree was great.

I do enjoy the hassle free ownership experience of having another Honda though :thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice collection of cars you've had James.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely colour that 182. Very nice.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Seeing the pics of the 182 on cooksports im gonna have to get some :devil:

Mine doesn't feel right with standard springs on, too soft and noticeable more body roll.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

renaultsport 4 life


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the Renaultsport love fellas :argie:

Must make comment, I went in to Halfords today to pick up a Jabra handsfree visor kit for the car, and the girl who served me was great. I didn't go in specifically for a Jabra and she offered the recommendation, and she said "you won't come back in saying you've made the wrong decision"
Fair comment if she was that sure I'd be happy. So I bought it.

I got some of the foam garage floor tiles to save me from painting the damned thing again too.

And I wanted a touch up pen for the anthracite alloy wheels on the 182 Cup.
Not a standard colour, but she said if I gave her the colour code they could mix it as a special.
Ixell 205 110 is the colour, but it didn't come up. She said (along with one of the guys in the shop) that it should be a 3 digit number, but its not a bodywork colour.

Anyway I saw one of the girls who works in there has a RB182 and I know her and her boyfriend from Cliosport.net so I had a chat with her.

Banged the code in and it came straight up as Gris Metallic.
Sample touch up pen mixed there and then and I reckon there will be enough to touch up any areas needed when I fully detail the wheels when they're off the car over the next couple of weekends. A bargain too. :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Just in case any of you are interested...

Clio 1*2 Cup/Cup Pack/Trophy alloys: 205-110 (IXELL paint)
Clio 1*2 alloys : 205-88 (IXELL paint)

Clio 197 Cup alloys : 205-272 (IXELL paint)
Clio 197 Satin Black Speedline alloys : 205-337 (IXELL paint)
Clio 197 : 205-88 (IXELL paint)

Megane RS Cup/R26 alloys : 205-272 (IXELL paint)
Megane RS alloys : 205-88 (IXELL paint)

Twingo RS Cup/Cup Pack alloys : 205-110 (IXELL paint)
Twingo RS alloys : 205-88 (IXELL paint)


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

stunning cars u just need a clio v56 in the middle


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Did I mention the original Renault back box fell off a few weeks back?
Exhaust pasted the bracket back on to the rear silencer, as the welds had failed, and put a large stainless hose clip round it to keep it fixed. Worked ok.
Just been waiting for my new stainless exhaust to arrive, and it landed yesterday.

This is KTEC/Janspeed Sports system.
2.25" bore, so a bit quieter and less drony than the 2.5" systems (I'm led to believe)









Went for the quieter, silenced centre section, getting it fitted on Saturday so I'm like a kid at Christmas at the moment


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

^^^

Might add, it had just been protected with Britemax Final Shine metal sealant :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

good job unsilenced ktecs are drony and boomy


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Last weekend couldn't leave it for the weather to improve any longer.
So I jacked the car and took one of the wheels off.
Not had a wheel off detail in the 4.5 yrs I've had the car tbh.

Just the one done, as I was suffering with my back, and ran out of time to do much more.

Looked ok on the outside don't you think?



Ooooh, you mucky pup 



Thats a bit of grime (been on the front since we had it, now moved the front wheels to the rear)





tardis working away



Then found a load of blistering under the crud 
So no more pics, I got a bit disheartened, but they were a lot more presentable.
I'll get a pic at the weekend.

Calipers had seen better days



So these were cleaned, wire brushed, degreased and painted by hand with a small brush with hammerite



Look a nice finish - only one coat



And with the wheel back on, peeping through 





And all my gear ready to be packed away til next time


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks good, need to do the same to my calipers soon!

Sutty.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Wheel sealed with EXOv2
I'm going to try and get one done this weekend but its the F1 and its Mothers Day so I might be pushing my luck a bit


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

James try malco brake off for the wheels. It lifts all the muck instantly can't recommend the stuff highly enough.


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice these mate good work:thumb: Need to give my 182 a good clean.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

jamie crookston said:


> James try malco brake off for the wheels. It lifts all the muck instantly can't recommend the stuff highly enough.


They looked good when done, nice and clean - just blistered bubbling paint in places which I didnt foresee under all the muck 

I'll try some for cleaning the backs of the 'spokes' though, as I always find they are difficult to get looking minty


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

It's great especially for behind the wheels. You won't be disappointed


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The garage seem to have made a nice job of fitting it...






Fits nicely within the standard (newly replaced in Nov) hangers


All in all they seem to have got a nice central fit in the exhaust cut-outs, and when the engine is cold, the slash cut tips are almost dead flush with the angle of the rear bumper. They just sit proud a tiny bit.
When the car has been out on a decent drive, the exhaust certainly grows a bit, and the tips then protrude about 10-15mm outside the bumper, which I am quite happy with.

Opinions on noise?
Certainly very quiet compared to others I have heard.
A subtle tone on tickover, which is nice, slightly deeper tone at low revs, and slightly higher, much smoother free-er flowing tone at high revs.
Very happy to have chosen this.

Only been on a couple of days, so time will tell how it all beds in and performs in the next few weeks.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Exhaust looks great. Love the slash cut tips and the fit looks spot on.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks jack I'm really quite impressed with it.

I had a Powerflow custom jobbie on my old 172, and I regretted buying it almost every day I drove it (at low revs and round town) on a spirited run it was sweet, but it droned like hell at 50mph (2500rpm ish)

Thats what £250 gets you I suppose

This was £ 450 fitted. Proper flow tested exhaust. No loss in power, no loss in torque.
No drone, no boom.
And half the price of a genuine Renault one. Lifetime guarantee vs 1 yr on a genuine one.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The GoPro is charged up, and I've fitting wind reducing foam within the back door, so I'll try and get out one night this week to get a vid.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Some nice cars there mate!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cleaned up the front arch and degreased the brakes.
Wirebrushed and painted with smooth silver hammerite again


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Used my race ramps for the first time too

Adjusted the exhaust back box and hangers now the KTEC has bedded in for a few weeks



Made crawling under the car a lot easier
I even wire brushed sanded and touched up a couple of little patches of surface corrosion on the undercarriage, more of that when its done.


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking good mate, how much where the ramps? Be handy when giving the underside a quick wipe over.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

They were £69 off eBay.

Here you go
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEAVY-DUT...085?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43bfc6f1ad


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I protected the arches with Chemical Guys Bare Bones.

For gods sake dont spray it on to just drip off - its made a right mess of my drive (being oil based)


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

All this hard work and the car is now for sale.
Mrs_R has til the end of May to sell this private or it gets traded against the new(er) car

I will get a for sale thread up with all the particulars in it such as FSH etc.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

For sale thread
Hope this is ok admin?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361320


----------

